# سؤال عن tankradar



## الياس عبد النور (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة الاكارم 
عندي مشروع نظام انذار ومراقبة لعدد من خزانات الوقود 
وعند بحثي على اجهزة لقياس مستوى السوائل لم ارى الا شركو واحد فقط وهي 
saab tankradar 
والجهاز ذو مواصفات جيدة 
ولاكن وباعتباركم اهل الخبرة هل هنالك اجهزة اخرى ذات جودة افضل وخصوصا ان نظام المراقبة سيكون مركزي باستخدام انظمة escada العالمية 
ارجو منكم المزيد من المعلومات حول الاجهزة وشكرا​


----------



## محمد المناخلي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

Saab TankRadar Gauge system is the efficient tanks gauging system in the market;
I applied and installed that system in a lot of tank farms in Egyptian petroleum companies and it still operates efficiently. 
Technical Description: 
1)Saab TankRadar _L12 _2900 Series — Ready to Gauge the Level in any Tanks: 
The Saab TankRadar L/2 2900 Series has been designed for refineries, tank terminals and chemical industry, with their tough requirements on highest custody transfer accuracy and reliability. 
The extensive range of Saab TankRadar L/2 2900 Series gauges fits all types of tanks. 
With a Saab TankRadar L/2 system on your plant, you can measure on ALL your tanks. 
All Radar Tank Gauges are intelligent. They measure and calculate the level, then communicate it on a field bus or directly to a PC. In larger systems there are Field Communication Units that collect data from separate field buses. In this way both stand alone gauges and large systems with over 100 gauges arc economical and have an excellent performance. 
The system measures the level with an instrument accuracy of ± 0, 5 mm. 
With MIP mode it has an astonishing instrument accuracy of ±0.1 mm! 
But not only does it measure the level accurately, it also measures for example temperature, vapor pressure, hydrostatic pressure, water interface level. And from these measured values it calculates for example, on-line density, net volume and net weight. 
The Saab TankRadar L/2 gauges have been developed based on 20 years of experience of radar level gauging. More than 25 000 radar level gauges have been delivered by Saab. Some of the unique features of the Saab TankRadar L/2 gauges arc: 
• Patented digital signal processing technique. 
• Excellent accuracy. 
• Antennas _for _all types of tanks. 
• Proven performance. 
• Custody transfer accuracy approval in most markets. 
• Patented method for accurate measuring in still pipes. 
The Saab TankRadar L/2 system is operated using the Operator’s Interface software. A user-friendly software that gives the operator a good overview and quick access to any measured values. 
With the optional custody transfer functions included, the software also provides calculated values such as net standard volume. 
A whole range of plant host computer systems (or DCS, digital control systems) can he connected to the Saab TankRadar L/2 system for display of measured and calculated values. Protocols for communication with the major suppliers of plant host computers have been developed and certified. 
A number of options can be included with the Saab TankRadar L/2 system, such as: 
• Multi-spot temperature measurement. 
• Vapor pressure measurement. 
• Hydrostatic pressure measurement. 
• On-line calculation of density, volumes, and weights. 
• OPI work stations in network. 
• Water Interface measurement. 
• Ml1’-mode high accuracy measurement. 
• Remote service via telephone modern. 
• Radio Link between OPT work station and Field Communication Unit. 
• Analog inputs and outputs to the Radar Tank Gauge. 
• Local Readout Displays on the Data Acquisition Units. 
2)Installation and Commissioning of the Saab TankRadar _L12 _System 
All the parts of the Saab TankRadar _L12 _system can easily be installed by the customer. No special tools are required and all parts can he carried onto the tank roof. 
Either of the OPT, OPI/2 or COS softwares can he used to configure the Saab TankRadar L/2 system. 
3)Level Gauging Using Radar - For Demanding Applications 
The Saab TankRadar L/2 gauges provide an excellent reliability, since there are no moving parts and only the antenna is inside the tank. 
The non-contact measurement of the Saab Tankkadar L/2 gauges gives you trouble-free and maintenance-free operation and provides you with a cost effective solution to your level gauging applications. 
The radar waves (or microwaves) arc generally not affected by the atmosphere above the product in the tank. There are a few special products that affect the speed of the radar waves slightly if the vapor composition varies much. However, this can be compensated for if the temperature is measured or entered into the 
system. 
Various other methods of non-contact level gauges are available on the market: 
• Sound based gauges. 
These gauges usually do not have a very high accuracy since the speed of sound is affected very much by the temperature and the composition of the atmosphere above the product. 
• Light based gauges. 
These gauges are very sensitive to dirt on the lenses or particles in the atmosphere above the liquid.
 Since light has a wavelength of around 0.0005 mm (compared with 30 mm for radar), any objects of this size or larger will decrease the reflected power. 
For radar level gauges, there are mainly two modulation techniques: 
1-Pulse method. Measures the time it takes for a pulse to travel to the surface and back. Pulse radar level gauges are today only available for lower accuracy applications. 
2-Frequency Modulated Continuous Wave, FMCW. This method is used by high performance radar level gauges. 
With the FMCW method it is possible to measure with high custody transfer accuracy. 
4) Radar Measurement Principle — FMCW Method 
The Radar Tank Gauge transmits microwaves towards the surface of the liquid. The gauge transmits a signal with a continuously varying frequency. When the signal has travelled down to the surface and reflected back to the antenna, it is mixed with the signal that is being transmitted at that moment. Since the transmitted signal has changed frequency slightly during the time it takes for the signal to travel down to the surface and back again, mixing the transmitted and the received signal results in a signal with a low frequency. This difference between transmitted and received frequency is proportional to the distance to the surface. This method is called FMCW for Frequency Modulated Continuous Wave. 
The transmitted signal varies between approximately 9.7 to 10.3 GHz. mixing the transmitted and reflected signals, results in a low frequency signal that can provide a measured value with high accuracy. 

​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي على المعلومات عن الجهاز 
وهل من شركات اخرى تنتج نفس الاجهزة 
شكرا لك


----------



## محمد المناخلي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

SAAP COMAPANY IS CONSIDER THE MAIN BUT ONLY SPECIALIST COMAPANY TO ABRICATES TankRadar Gauge system IN THE FIELD OF OIL&GAS INDUTSRY.THERE ARE MANY COMAPANIES PRODUCE TankRadar Gauge system USE IN THE FIELD OF SHIPS FUEL TANKS GAUGING,SMALL FUEL TANKS AND OTHER SMILLAR APPLICATIONS OF TANKS GAUGING​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي محمد


----------



## محمد المناخلي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*SAAP COMAPANY IS CONSIDER AS THE MAIN BUT ONLY SPECIALIST COMAPANY TO FABRICATES AND PRODUCE TankRadar Gauge system IN THE FIELD OF OIL&GAS INDUTSRY.THERE ARE MANY COMAPANIES PRODUCE TankRadar Gauge system USE IN THE FIELDS LIKE SHIPS FUEL TANKS GAUGING,SMALL FUEL TANKS AND OTHER SMILLAR APPLICATIONS OF TANKS GAUGING *​*
*


----------



## محمد المناخلي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*PRODUCER OF TankRadar Gauge system IN THE FIELD OF **OIL&GAS INDUSTERY *
*1- SAAP COMAPANY *​*SWEDEN – PH. + 46 31 337 00 00 FAX. + 46 31 25 30 22*​*E-MAIL [email protected]*​*http:// www.saab.** tankRadar.com*​* 
2- Enraf 
** Netherlands – PH: + 31(0)15 269 86 00 & + 31(0)15 261 95 74 *
*E-MAIL [email protected]*​*http://www.enraf.com*​*FRANCE*​*PH. +49 (0) 1 49 36 20 80*​*FAX . + 33(0)1 43 85 26 48*​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك جزيلا اخي محمد المناخلي على الافادة والمواقع 
بارك الله بك وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا ليست مختصصة في هذا المجال ولكن بحكم طبيعة عملي كرئيس قسم الهندسة ،سبق لي الإطلاع على بعض العروض والتقارير وهذه الشركة سبق لنا التعامل معها في مجال tankguaging ولكن ليس الرادار، وهي عموما شركة جيدة وتنتج عدادات المستوي بالرادار
HONEYWELL Enraf 
Delftechpark 39 [LEFT​]
2628 XJ Delft 

Tel. :+31 15 2701 100 
E-mail : [email protected] 
Webiste: Honeywell Enraf 

PO Box 812 
2600 AV Delft 
The Netherlands [/LEFT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا عنوان أخرى في مجال تصنيع tankradar
Emerson Process Management
Rosemount Tank Gauging
Box 130 45, SE-402 51 Göteborg, SWEDEN 
Tel: +46 31 337 00 00. Fax: +46 31 25 30 22
E-mail: [email protected]
Rosemount Tank Gauging


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الياس على العنوان التالي سوف تجد الرد على بعض الأسئلة في ذات الخصوص ، ومن الممكن أن تفيدك:
Ask the Expert


----------



## الياس عبد النور (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر لك اختي الكريمة على المعلومات الرائعة والملف المرفق
واسئل الله لك التوفيق


----------

